# Greetings from Glendale



## John Zuker (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey all,

I'm a composer living in Glendale, CA, working in animation, reality tv, indy films, commercials, etc. I've been at it since the late 80s. 

Just getting into checking out all the new orchestral V.I.s out there. Had no idea what Project Sam, Spitfire, 8Dio, et. al. were up to. Hadn't even heard of some of these companies until recently. Been focusing on guitar gear these last few years.

Have a bunch of East West, a little VSL, some original Gigastudio Project Sam Horns, and Sonic Implants (Sonovox?)

I have some catching up to do!

Have a great week!

-JZ


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey John,

I'm in Eagle Rock/Glassell Park. If you need to hear/see some 8dio/SF/Audiobro stuff in action PM me. 

-mike


----------



## chillbot (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm next door in La Canada Flintridge. I still use the sonic implants in giga all the time as well...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey John and chillbot, are either of you Logic Pro users?


----------



## John Zuker (Nov 9, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> Hey John and chillbot, are either of you Logic Pro users?


Yes, EastWest Lurker, I use Logic Pro.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 9, 2015)

Then you should come to my next Logic Pro X Aficianados group meeting.


----------



## John Zuker (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm in Eagle Rock/Glassell Park. If you need to hear/see some 8dio/SF/Audiobro stuff in action PM me.

-mike[/QUOTE]
Hey Mike,

I'll take you up on that!

Thanks!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 9, 2015)

My name is Jay, not Mike.


----------



## John Zuker (Nov 9, 2015)

chillbot said:


> I'm next door in La Canada Flintridge. I still use the sonic implants in giga all the time as well...


Hey Chillbot,

I spend a lot of time in LCF, cheers!


----------



## John Zuker (Nov 9, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> My name is Jay, not Mike.



Hey Jay,

I was replying to Mike aka givemenoughrope above in that post, sorry. Where and when do you hold your Logic meets?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 9, 2015)

Every other month at the Songwriting School of Los Angeles in Burbank, where I teach Logic Pro X for songwriters.


----------



## chillbot (Nov 9, 2015)

I use Sonar exclusively although I have Logic in my assistant's studio, I don't currently have an assistant. :( Not sure I've ever touched a mac in my life. Also I think I was uninvited from the burbank meeting when I offered to bring beer....?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 9, 2015)

chillbot said:


> I use Sonar exclusively although I have Logic in my assistant's studio, I don't currently have an assistant. :( Not sure I've ever touched a mac in my life. Also I think I was uninvited from the burbank meeting when I offered to bring beer....?



i could _maybe_ forgive the beer, although I consider it a drink for peasants only, refined people like myself drink good wine or single malt scotch  But a Sonar user? Unforgivable!


----------



## mirrodin (Dec 12, 2015)

Damn sounds like I need to move to L.A. area! It's so lonely out here :(


----------

